# Anyone near here to help these guys??



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/pet/3092041603.html

It always worries me to see these posts like this.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love too I would even make the drive but my hands are wrapped with the ones I have now  I hope they find a wonderful home


----------



## sarah<3rats (Jun 27, 2012)

omg i really want them i have 2 females myself who are spoiled rotten and i was thinkin about gettin males and the fact they are dumbos are a big plus i <3 dumbos is there any way she could meet i live in philadelphia


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Omg so cute!!!!! I'll have them!!!!! But I live in a different country


----------

